# Need opinions for my 4th loft please!!



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I am about to build my 4th loft,and was contemplating an all wire floor.I live in georgia,and have talked to one person who has 3 walls partially wire and all wire in the floor.I guess what concerns me most is he says no heat is used in his loft in the winter.The wire floor sure would be nice as far as scraping goes.As of now my other loft has a 12 by 48 wire opening in floor for scraping and helps in air flow too.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

I just finished my loft and it has an all wire floor. I plan to close off around it in the winter with plastic. I use a 250 watt heat lamp in the winter to keep the water thawed. Check out my post below for info on my loft. I am only 45 min from you.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks !Where do you live,I am in newnan GA,48 miles south west of ATL.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

Powder Springs.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> I just finished my loft and it has an all wire floor. I plan to close off around it in the winter with plastic. I use a 250 watt heat lamp in the winter to keep the water thawed. Check out my post below for info on my loft. I am only 45 min from you.


You guys get a hard freeze in Georgia in the winter? I've been re-thinking this whole ventilation "draft" thing and I am leaning to wards a cool breeze is a blessing here in Florida..the temps are high but the heat index is close to record breaking.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Pigeons can handle the extreme cold temperatures more so than the extreme heat.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about cold in Georgia, the birds would be fine if you decide to go with an all wire floor.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

My mama asked how I was going to keep my birds from freezing last winter. I asked her how she thought wild birds kept from freezing. Her reply was, "well, I never really thought about it." God took care of that issue for us. I will however block as many drafts as possible during the winter.


----------

